# Are backstraps and tenderloins the same?



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

I recently took my first doe to a local processor to be processed. At the time of drop off I went through with the butcher to go over what cuts I wanted. I had round steak, 4 roast, burger with some beef fat, and tenderloin cut into chops. When I picked up the deer I had a ton of burger some round steak and less chops. Nowhere did I see in my box or find the backstraps. In having no knowledge of the cuts of meat or what my doe would yeild I didnt know any different. In doing some web research it appears the tenderloins and backstraps are different, is that true? Also is it common to get 40lbs of meat and 25lbs be burger?


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes they are different. The back straps are a couple feet long and pretty thick. Tenderloins are much smaller an in my opinion the best part of the deer. I will try to get ya some picks 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Back strap 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rarock200 (Feb 14, 2012)

Alot of processors don't cut the back straps out as they typically are one of the first things to start going bad. Just with your butcher.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

you should have backstraps (long strips along the spine) and tenderloin (very small chunks of meat on the insides of the rear thighs of the legs, hard to explain).

It sounds like you didn't get them! I would call and ask.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Tenderloins 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

rarock200 said:


> Alot of processors don't cut the back straps out as they typically are one of the first things to start going bad. Just with your butcher.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Sounds more like they save them for themselves



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

The backstraps are where the chops come from,sometime the bone is in and sometime boneless


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

rarock200 said:


> Alot of processors don't cut the back straps out as they typically are one of the first things to start going bad. Just with your butcher.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That's not true. I would be shocked to find one processor that doesn't take out the backstraps. If I did find one, I'd surely find another to cut up my deer. Are you sure you aren't talking about something else, perhaps the tenerloins? Backstraps don't go bad any faster than the rest of the meat. Baackstraps are along the spine on the ooutside. Tenderloins are along the spine on the insides.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't know anyone who butchers deer that would leave a backstrap. Backstraps are what deer poachers will take from a deer (except for antlers). There are two of them and they run along the spine of a deer. They are usually about 2' long and can weigh up to 5 lbs. If you ever have seen a pork loin it looks like that but longer. Tenderloins are on the inside of the cavity near the rear of a deer. Some people call them breakfast steaks. They weigh maybe 1-2 lbs each. They are great with eggs for breakfast. If your butcher is leaving the back straps or keeping them then you need to find another butcher.


----------



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

I got in the freezer this morning and I had 9 packages marked deer chops and 1 package mark inside loing or loin6. Not sure what that one said. Each chop package has 4 chops in it. Again I appreciate any help from the pros. Also is it common to get a lot of burger? I have 4 roast out of the deer also. If that helps in figuring what I should have, thanks again.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

The backstraps are the filet steaks. The inside tenderlions we have called "fish" as they are as small as a filet of fish. We have the rest of the deer ground to burger. Most people on the first deer think that many pounds of meat were stolen, its a deer not a cow. the back straps go from the upper neck to the butt of the deer, one on each side of the spine, you can nearly peel them out with your hands, slice them into roasts or steaks.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Actually, the "fillet" is the tenderloin. Inside. They can *almost *be peeled out by hand, but a knife is needed to get them completely. The backstraps must be cut out.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

The chops are made from the back strap, the loing/loin6 are actually loins (tenderloins).
I see you are in Bethel. Did you take your deer to Crumpton's (sp) on Starling Rd?
He's a good guy and good processor.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

The Solution said:


> I got in the freezer this morning and I had 9 packages marked deer chops and 1 package mark inside loing or loin6. Not sure what that one said. Each chop package has 4 chops in it. Again I appreciate any help from the pros. Also is it common to get a lot of burger? I have 4 roast out of the deer also. If that helps in figuring what I should have, thanks again.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


start doing it yourself and no worries from that point on.....very easy to do too. ....I freeze whole muscles and steak out from there or tips or chops or grind....less freezer burn, even when vacuum sealed....and leave all the silver skin on to help that....do it right before cooking


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just sound to me like your backstraps may have got made into hambuger. i usely ask for my tenderloins to be sliced and cubed and the rest i have made into summer sausage. if you dont tell the butcher to slice or roast your backstraps they usely end up as buger. next time you have your deer butchered be sure and tell them what you want done with the backstraps and the tenderloin. then if you want ask for your steaks and roasts. there wont be much burger left at that point.

even back when i got my deer butched and then took my burder to another place and had my sumer sausage made. i just had the backstraps sliced into steaks, and cubed. then the tenderloin sliced and cubed then had the hams sliced and a roast made off each ham. then had the rest made into hamburger. most butchers will cut them just as you ask them to. just my opinion from working with my butcher.
sherman


----------



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

I just want to let everyone know I didn't think any meat was missing, I just wasn't sure what to expect. I now know to be more specific on the cuts of meat.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

If u asked for chops thats where your backstraps went. Thats what a chop is plain and simple. I personally butcher my own deer and cut the backstraps out. A butcher has saws and will leave the spine bone in the backstraps. Which is a CHOP.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

think of the chops as pork chops on a pig or T-Bone/ Porterhouse on Beef.

The tenderloin is on the inside next to the guts.... depending on how clean your field dress was will greatly effect the flavor of them.... but they will melt in your mouth- they are the fillet mignon of deer.

back in the day- people would always want there chops cut via the saw- so you'd get the bone, loin & tenderloin in one steak. (like a porterhouse)
Anymore, people want the loin cut away from the bone. I always felt the bone really made the steak gamey- so I always made mine boneless.

When I hear people say "back straps" (Ted Nugent) I think they are talking about the loin cause to me they are more directly on the back of the deer....?

Sounds like you got the right amount...it all depends on the size of the deer.
Enjoy your meat!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

It is aparent that we all use different terms for the cuts of meat but it also apears we do the same thing when we cut our deer up. This is how I do it. Once th deer is skinned and the legs below the knee are removed and the deer is hanging upside down, I remove both front legs (no bones need to be cut, in fact no joints at all). All of this meat is deboned and goes to burger. Next I remove the backstraps, (outside of ribcage next to both sides of the spine) Then trim the outside of the ribcage which all goes to grind. Next I remove the tinderloin inside ribcage close to the rear of the body cavity, these are prime they usually need washed and trimmed but I never freeze them, they are eaten right away. Next remove the hind legs these will be the hams which is where you can get up to three roasts from each I usually just grind them also. below the hams you can debone and use for grind along with any scrapes. Take any meat you can off the neck also grind. Then I go back to the back straps remove the silver skin and butterfly into steaks. Package and freeze. I usually also keep the liver, I don't freeze it either liver, onions and fried potatoesfor everyone.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

I always do y own butching. This way I know what I got and it is my own deer. I am not fancy on the cuts. I keep my back straps and tenterloins sperate. when I debone my meat I cut out some nice chucks of meat for the roast and cut out some steaks. Then I grind everyting else into burger or take it infor my summer sauage.

I been doing this for a very long time it the butching got up to $50 a deer I figure it was time for me to do it. I can skin out a deer in 20 mins and debone o in a couple of hours then the grinding part takes a couple of hours if i am doing it by myself. So I can get it all done in 4 to 5 hours. I just got done doing a doe and I ended up with 56# of meat. I figure that was not back for a doe. Hope to get another this next week. Time to fill the freezer. 

Good luck out there.....


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

jamesbalog said:


> Sounds more like they save them for themselves
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


X2! If a butcher didn't have the backstraps for me I'd go right upside his head. Next to the tenderloin, the best venison there is!


----------

